# Quick advice



## argyle (May 27, 2011)

Okay...I'd like to do something romantic with my wife this weekend.

Here's the constraints...
(a) We're dropping the children off at mom's on Sunday. As a result, there's about a 30% chance that my wife will be clutching at them and crying incoherently. So, I'd prefer something that doesn't require prior booking.
(b) She tends to wake up around noon, so, considering travel time, anything will start around 2 PM.

Stuff my wife dislikes:
(a) Surprises.
(b) Spending money.
(c) Busy areas.
(d) Anything requiring physical coordination.
(e) Home cooking.

Stuff she likes:
(a) Shorelines.
(b) Quiet places with a few people around.
(c) Mild exercise.
(d) Jane Austen movies, and similar.
(e) Golf.

Anyone have any advice? We tend to settle on wandering around on the seaside and/or movies in bed, but, meh, something new would be nice. Not necessary, just nice.

--Argyle


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Botantical Gardens? We have one here that looks straight out of a Jane Austen novel.

ETA: It also has a tea room.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Picnic on the beach. Watch the sun go down together while you nibble on small bites of take-out and sip wine.


----------



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

How about a couples massage.....very romantic.....they can be expensive....so shop around....if your wife has any stress in her life that will help tremendously........


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Mini Golf!.

Or-- If she's the type of woman to enjoy it... then, Fishing!.

I have MANY of the same likes & dislikes as your wife. I would absolutely love my hubby to take me fishing. But, if she's not used to it, using some of those reels could need more finger dexterity/coordination than she likes.

I also like to walk around the lake/ ie, go hiking, if we go fisghing.


----------

